# Trendy Digital Customer Service RAVE and waterproof case review (Picture heavy)



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow morning and realized on Sunday (5 days ago) that I had nothing to protect my Kindle 2 at the beach. After consulting the forums, I ordered the Quik Tek 9x12 Dry Pak, but wasn't thrilled that it was so much bigger than my Kindle. I saw the Trendy Digital waterproof case (at www.trendydigital.com), but noticed that the website said that product wasn't shipping until April 20th (2 days after I left!). Just to be sure, I sent the company an email, just asking if they could let me know if the ship date moved up at all, since that was the cover I really wanted. First thing Monday morning, I received an email from Mark in customer service, saying that they had a handful of the product in an early shipment for product reviewers, but given that I was leaving the country before the ship date, they'd be happy to let me have one of those few! And they upgraded my shipping so I could be sure to get it on time! Now THAT'S customer service! I received it yesterday, and am very excited to share my impressions of it with you guys (sorry for the picture quality):

The cover right out of the package- it was shipped folded in half in a pouch, so there's a slight bend in the vinyl, which is now nearly gone, after a quick hit with a low-heat blowdryer and some weight on it overnight:



The closure is a "double zip" (like a ziplock bag), which really is quadruple, since each "zipper" has two rows, and there are two sets. You then fold the zipped part down, and snap the outer closure together. Total time to close it took me about 15-20 seconds:
Closure open:









The Kindle 2 fits snugly in the cover, with a clear screen for the screen/buttons, and a blue matte border:



Back view:


The page turn buttons and keyboard are easily accessible, and you can press them with no difficulty. The 5-way button is difficult to access, as it would be in any bag, but I did it a few times. I would suggest making sure you've selected the book and page you want to start from before putting it in the cover. There is some glare over the screen, but it's not distracting, and I can't imagine a way to make a cover like this glare-less without losing screen clarity.

There is also an adjustable lanyard-type string that the whole case hangs from.

I did the "paper towel test" (put a dry paper towel in the bag, seal it, then submerse the bag in water). Dry paper towel, so the watertightness seems very good.

In all, I'm very happy with this product, and incredibly impressed with Trendy Digital's customer service. I'm thrilled to be able to take this cover with me on vacation (and to the beach all summer!), and will report back after a week of heavy usage. I'll only have time to check the boards maybe once tonight before I leave, but if there are any questions, I'll do my best to answer them.

(Standard disclaimer: I am not in any way affiliated with Trendy Digital beyond being a very satisfied customer.)

Amazon link: *TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case for Kindle*


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting the review!  I am ordering one today!  Have a great vacation.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the great review! I ordered one last week. 

Melissa


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be ordering one of those in preparation for our trip to JAMAICA in October!!  Thanks for the review!


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

Just an update- the bend in the vinyl is now completely gone, although I might suggest to the company that they mail them flat to avoid it. My K2 and waterproof cover are ready for the sun and sand! Bring it on!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this review.  I have my eye on this one for my mom.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the review. I think I'll be ordering one to give it a try.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh what a cool cover! If I head to the beach anytime soon i know what I'm getting!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got mine today too! That mesh bag is kinda cool too. What are you going to use yours for lol. 

Melissa


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, that's great customer service!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got mine this week.. very impressive!


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I'm back from vacation, and happy to report the waterproof cover held up very well. I abused it pretty heavily- sand, wind, water, and my Kindle stayed dry and happy. There was a slight glare/shadow in very direct sun, but just changing the angle at which I held the Kindle resolved that. I did end up with some surface scratches to the cover- I'm guessing from ground-in sand, but the cover remained water tight, and the scratches did not cause enough of an issue to be particularly distracting. The page turn buttons were very accessible, I did find myself sliding the on/off switch through the cover a few times with a fingernail, and happy to say my laziness (not wanting to undo the snaps and zips) did not compromise the strength of the cover. The five-way navigation button was fairly unusable, which I fully expected, but since, for the most part, my book was already selected, it was a non-issue.

I'm happy to answer any questions if there are any.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad you got it in time. Hope it comes in very handy!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I'll be ordering one for camping.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Camping, yes.  I am planning on going over Memorial Day, and quad riding as well.  That is a perfect reason to get one of these.  And the purple will match my Water Lillies skin, I do believe.
deb


----------

